
Ask HN: Routers for Remote Work in 2019? - jason_slack
My wife and I both work from home (on a Verizon DSL circuit, supposed to be 3 down but we barely get 1.5 most days). Fiber is being installed in March&#x2F;April so we are told.<p>I am using a Linksys WRT1900AC and recently the WIFI is failing. None of our Wifi devices connect reliably. Linksys dropped this model for software updates. We have had this router since April 2015.<p>There are so many routers out there. It makes my head spin!<p>I need a stable, well supported router in 2019!
======
gjvc
Try a powerline setup with a powerline unit / wifi access point combination
located near where you like to work. for example, [https://www.tp-
link.com/us/home-networking/network-extenders...](https://www.tp-
link.com/us/home-networking/network-extenders/powerline)

~~~
jason_slack
I ordered a new router and a few extenders. Thank you for the recommendation.
I'll post an update as to how it is working.

------
midef
Have you considered a mesh Wi-Fi system?

~~~
vfulco2
Apologies for hijacking thread but anyone know if google mesh will work in
China? It really depends on if the device calls back to google services
remotely since almost all google apps are banned here.

Thanks in advance.

